# Wndows 8 Pro Build 9200



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

Help please!!

I installed a copy of windows 8 pro build 9200 from a friends USB stick and replaced windows 7 that my Toshiba Satellite L670D-13F was purchased with. Because Windows 8 Pro Build isn't any activated copy, I have had numerous problems with my laptop.

I have tried loads of way to try and reinstall windows 7 and I just cant, can anyone please help me as im stuck,


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What problems are you having re-installing windows? Do you have a DVD of Windows 7? Do you have recovery discs for the laptop, did you delete the recovery partition on the laptop?


----------



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cheers for the reply.

I have no win 7 disc or recovery. I have found HDD recovery on D drive, but don't know how to use it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Start here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html

If the recovery partition is available you should be able to restore Windows back to factory state. You should back up any important data prior to starting this process.


----------



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tried to do a factory reset by pressing zero while laptop is powering up and still no joy. This is very frustrating. Is there other way around this problem? Also my CD drive doesn't work since installing windows 8.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since you know that the recovery partition still exists, it shouldn't hurt to try starting the built-in recovery process a few times. Since PCs boot so quickly nowadays, it can be difficult to get the keys pressed at just the right time.

In particular, try pressing on that zero key continuously (hold it down for quite a while), from the moment you power on the laptop.
_______________

If you continue to no luck getting the Toshiba recovery to start, try starting the computer with a Windows 7 Repair disk of the same bit-depth as your laptop (either 64-bit or 32-bit). Anyone with a working windows 7 PC with the same bit-depth as yours can make one for you. Start the laptop from the Win7 repair disk, and see if it will allow you to choose the system image stored on the Toshiba recovery partition. Some major-brand models use system images compatible with those created by the Win7 Backup & Restore app. You might get lucky.
_______________

If worse comes to worse, you can always order a replacement Recovery DVD set from Toshiba for $29.95 (includes shipping) --- Recovery media - Toshiba Forums

_______________

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

The problem I have is windows 8 has knocked out my cd player drives, so I cant use my cd/dvd player.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Late update-

I noticed that your model is mostly sold in Great Britain. That said, the contacts for ordering a replacement Recovery DVD set are different. Here is a webpage with Toshiba contacts in the UK:
Contact Toshiba - Toshiba

I also noticed a detail I hadn't seen before: when trying to start the factory-original recovery from the recovery partition, power off the laptop first. Then *press and hold down the zero key BEFORE, DURING, & AFTER pressing the power key*, until you see the Recovery screen.

Give it another go or two & see if it'll do.
. . . Gary


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

RE: the CD/ DVD drive

The DVD drive should still work unless something went wrong mechanically. You can test this by entering Bios Setup, making the CD/DVD drive the 1st boot drive, and trying to boot from any bootable CD or DVD (such as a Linux disk or Win7 repair disk)

And of course the hard drive recovery partition, should you be able to reach it, doesn't need the presence of a DVD drive [unless the zero key command isn't able to start the recovery]

_______________

P.S. .... you can also consider borrowing an external DVD drive


----------



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got my friend to make a copy of a win 7 repair disk he also has a Toshiba laptop but a different model. Re-booted laptop via win 7 repair disk, got to recovery menu and it only showed c: windows 8!!!!! This is bad news I know.

But in my D: it shows a recovery file, what I was presuming was win 7


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, the good news is that your DVD drive proved to be working OK. That's something.

Toshiba doesn't charge much for the replacement Recovery DVDs - I would expect that the price in Europe wouldn't be any higher than here in the states. 
_______________________

Of course, if you want to save a little money = you could let the Windows 8 repair run, and give it another try. Maybe it will go better with a fresh start. It won't cost you anything to try! (You can always order the Toshiba Win7 Recovery DVDs later, if you want to).
_______________________

I actually enjoy having a chance to start a system from scratch. It's an opportunity to try things a bit differently & experiment.

If you get Win8 working OK on your Toshiba, you might see about adding a toolbar to the Win8 desktop to help you while adjusting to the new Start screen [actually, with the toolbar you can largely avoid the Start screen for 99% of the time]. Here's a link to a thread over at PC Mechanic - scroll toward the end & you'll see I've attached a screenshot of a toolbar menu [as GaryRouth]... My advice on Windows 8. - Page 2 - PCMech Forums

Light at the end of the tunnel -
. . . Gary


P.S. ... here's a link directly to the post that contains the menu screenshot --- PCMech Forums - View Single Post - My advice on Windows 8.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

One more note, since I'm still curious:

Were you ever able to re-try the method of turning the power off, then pressing and holding down the zero key while turning on the power (and continuing to hold it down until a recovery screen results)? 

The reason I ask is that is a little unusual for the instructions to spell out such a step. I'll guess that this new procedure is to account for the short boot times of todays computers.

just curious -
. . . Gary


----------



## dandan9169 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, no it doesn't work. I used to use it when I had windows 7 installed. 

Seeing I have windows 8 pro build 9200 installed and I also purchased windows 8 key. How and where do insert the key to activate my windows pro build 9200


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Type "Windows Activation" into the Search box, with "Settings" selected. You can use this on any Windows 8 computer to either activate or to check the activation status.

Tip: if you are at the new Start Screen, you can simply start typing to bring up the Search box. Or - with a mouse, move the cursor to the top or lower right-hand corner & click on the magnifying glass Search icon.

Best of luck, & hope Windows 8 works out well for you.
. . . Gary


----------

